# Effets PhotoBooth dans FaceTime ?



## babarkiller78 (6 Octobre 2011)

bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir si il est possible d'utiliser Photo booth et ses effets dans une conversation Factime, je sais que je l'ai déjà vu mais je ne parviens pas à le refaire chez moi ....

merci de m'aider 


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de FatceTime, logiciel de messagerie vidéo instantanée. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------

